# Rectal Prolapse and Rectocele - what to do?



## lray

I have been diagnosed with rectal prolapse (have had it for about 4 years, but gotten worse) and a rectocele. My general surgeon is sending me to my gynecologist to get her to evaluate the rectocele. He said that she could go in and repair the rectocele vaginally and that would tighten everything up and stop the "intestines" from protruding. I'm concerned that this will not fix the underlying problem of the intestines "coming down". It would fix the rectocele, but not the fact that at that point everything would be "bunched up" and make having any type of "movement" very difficult.I had a rectocele repair 3 years ago when they performed a hysterectomy. It didn't stop the rectal prolapse at that time, so I'm not convinced it will help now.I apologize for going on and on with this post. I just need someone to give me some advice - PLEASE!


----------



## Mary2001

Hi just came across your post and dont know if I missed the replies you had received to this in March as I was ill back then, and wasnot on my computer much at that time. I too have ben diagnosed with rectal prolapse and find it so frustrating trying to live with this. I would be keen to know what help you have received and how you cope with this problem. Have you tried pelvic floor exercises and I wonder if they work as thats what I'm doing at the moment. Do you have a lot of discomfort and feeling sort of unbalanced feeling from things not sitting rpoperly in the intestines? Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks. Mary.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

I have a rectocele. I have been doing pelvic floor exercises, kegal weights and biofeedback. I also take psyllium whole husks fiber, drink lots of fluids and an organic apple a day. These things have helped me gain greater control of my rectal muscles. HTH.


----------



## Mary2001

Hi Iwillcuremyibs. Thanks for your reply. Did it take very long for you to get results when you did the pelvic floor exercises. Also I wondered is there no surgery for things like rectocele and prolapsed rectal mucosa. I live in Scotland, so I'm not sure if surgery for those types of problems is available over here. What tests would you need to have to find out if you have a rectocele. Thanks again for your reply. Mary.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Yes there are surgeries to repair prolapse and/or rectoceles. I recommend seeing a good proctologist. A proctologist, more often referred to as a colorectal surgeon, is a medical professional who specializes in diseases, injuries and conditions of the colon, rectum, and anus. A proctologist can preform the necessary rectal tests to make a determination about the appropriate course of treatment to follow.The pelvic floor exercises, biofeedback have given me greater strength in controlling the rectal muscles. I started seeing improvements within weeks. It is important to keep doing the exercise program.


----------



## Mary2001

Thanks iwillcuremyibs for your reply, and glad the exercises helped you. I do not know what surgery is available over here in Scotland for rectal mucosal prolapse. My corectal surgeon said it was major surgery and is not always successful. As far as I know I do not have full rectal prolapse its the mucosal that prolapsed. I do not have bowel incontinence or anything, but I keep going to the toilet daily, and feeling I havent emptied my bowel no matter how many times I go. I have tried leaving a day or two in between without going to the toilet after I had emptied three to four times daily, and I knew my bowel was then empty, but I got a lot of discomfort in my lower intestine, and the feeling that I needed to go, but I didnt go just to see what would happen, but the discomfort was really bad, and it feels like a cross between having to get rid of gas versus needing a bowel movement. Its a very uncomfortable feeling, with a pressure like feeling coming down sometimes inside my front passsage. I am now thinking that maybe the prolapse mucosal of the rectum would be the cause of that feeling that I need to go versus needing to get gas out, and that perhaps there is no stool in my rectum, and that I am pushing stool form farther up sort of straining to get rid of the "feeling", so I am doing exercises now rather than keeping going to the toilet because I feel that my pelvic floor muscles are weak and just "sense" everytime some tiny "bit" is in my rectum even before it would be time to go to the toilet, and I am straining rather than having an easy time doing the toilet so thats why I think its not a proper call to the toilet, and that I am emptying my whole colon out rather than just my rectum, and what I am working on is trying to exercise my pelvic floor to see if it would strengthen and maybe then I might not have that discomfort that is like having to get rid of gas versus needing a bowel movement. Its so annoying that feeling and I have tried so so many things to get rid of it without success, so really hoping maybe the exercises would help. Did you experience any feelings like that and did you know of anything else that would help. Thanks for reading my post and for all you info and help, it is very much supportive and much appreciated. Mary.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Mary2001 said:


> Did you experience any feelings like that and did you know of anything else that would help. Thanks for reading my post and for all you info and help, it is very much supportive and much appreciated. Mary.


Yes, I have experienced that. When that happens to me, I try to avoid straining. I insert a gloved finger to manipulate the mucosal tissue. If there is any stool stuck, it can be manually removed.As far as surgery is concerned I too have heard that most patients have very little improvement. The non-surgical method such as exercises seems to be the best approach to the dealing with the condition.What kind of exercises do you do? I do the kegel exercises mostly with and without weights. When I use weights, I mostly use the kegelmaster2000. I've noticed when I use them I have less of a bowel obstruction. Below I have posted a link to the weights I use.http://www.kegelmastereurope.com/prolapse.htmhttp://www.kegelmaster2000.com/I truly appreciate talking with you. Thank you for being supportive


----------



## Mary2001

Thanks I willcuremyibs for you reply which I just got now and wanted to get back to you quickly before I go to work shortly. Well you are the first person on these boards who is going through what I am going through it appears, all this discomfort of feeling you need to go versus thinking its gas. I find that terribly frustrating because I always thought it was more stool to come even though I was mostly wrong about that and straining all the time and maybe making the prolapse mucosal worse. I do not think I have ibs, thats what they diagnosed me with but Im not sure, I think its more bordering on this prolapse issue. I am looking forward to reading these websites with the exercises that you sent. Thank you very very much for that. The only exercises I am doing is pevlic floor exercises where you just pull up the muscles and let go eight times, quick ones and slow ones. (three times daily) I have not seen a physiotherapist yet and am waiting on a waiting list, so thats why I am so grateful to you for your help about the exercises. I wondered also if you ever had any damage done to your coccyx bone that might have affected your pelvic floor. I had a fall on the stairs some years back and slight fraxture of the coccyx bone which was very sore for some weeks, and at the time didnt think it would lead to anything, but I am sometimes wondering now if it might have caused this (not sure though) and never had any xrays, but I think the pelvic floor muscles is connected to the bones at the back. Does those exercises that you do cause you any soreness atal and how long have you been doing it. Thanks again for your help and support. Mary.


----------



## caputsky

Hi, I was wondering if any of you can tell what to expect from some of the tests they perform to determine the cause of rectal prolapse? I just got diagnosed by a colon rectal surgeon this week, and am a little overwhelmed, especially considering dealing with IBS as well. The specialist I saw wants me to have a defecogram and another test that has something to do with nerves and begins with an m (sorry, I forgot the name of it)? I know what the procedures involve, but I was wondering how any of you felt after or during the tests? And did they help with determining what course of action to take with the prolapse? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so very much!


----------



## cherrypie09

CaputskyI have a anal mucosal lining prolapse and suffer with ibs-d, I have seen a rectal surgeon, who said a operation was not something he would do, I have biofeedback and have to do pelvic floor exercises, I also had a anal mametry test done, its where they insert probes to the inside of the your rectum and test the muscles, they also insert a ballon and you have to say when you feel the urge to push it out as if it were a bowel movement. I have been told that the anal sphincter muscle is strong, but with the lining telescoping on itself and very weak pelvic floor muscles. It feels like a uncomfortable bulge in the rectum most of the time and if i need to open my bowels some of it gets left behind because of the slack pelvic floor and the prolapse, its as if there is a little shelf inside the rectum where left over stool sits. I have to eat fibre, do pelvic floor and not strain when on the toilet, i have been told how to sit and put feet on a stool and push tummy out and blow as if you were blowing a candle out, this helps to go to the toilet easier. A defecogram is where you have something like a paste put up your bottom then you have to try and pass it, like a bm and they take pictures to see where and how much of a prolapse there is.Pm me anytime if you want to chat, there is a few of us with very similar problems.


----------



## catnapt

hi, i don't mind to intrude, but this discussion is very interesting to me, as i am having a problem with severe constipation and believe that my retroverted and prolapsing uterus is actually blocking my rectum.i do not know about the rectocele, etc, but it is VERY likely that i have very weak pelvic floor muslces, for several reasons (history of pelvic inflammatory disease, obesity, smoking in the past, etc etc)i have not been able to figure out what sort of doctor i should see. so far, no Gyn doc has been esp helpful.someone suggested a Urologist, but my problems are not with a NORMAL prolapsing uterus, it's with a retroverted and prolapsing uterus, so the pressure is not on my bladder but on my rectumanyone have any suggestions for me?i wish i could find just one other person with this problem!! i feel so alone and it's so embarrassing to try to explain my problem, and doctors just look at me like i've lost my mind


----------



## cherrypie09

Have you been examined by a gyny, ? if so what did they say, was your uterus in the correct position or prolapsing.?? I actually saw a co-rectal surgeon, who examined me.


----------



## MollyB

Catnapt, may I suggest a colorectal surgeon or urogynecologist. Both can order the tests you need for a diagnosis. If you live in the southern US, I can recommend a good doctor who specializes in women's issues.


----------



## idkwia

All of you on this thread would probably be interested in this link http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-...d-prolapse.html


----------



## cherrypie09

IdkwiaThank you for the link, I actually read the story in the paper when it came out. Mine is different than that, i have ibs-d, no constipation, the rectal mucosal lining is telescoping over itself, which makes it feel like you need to open your bowels nearly all the time, but you dont, its just the feeling it gives you. It also gives you incomplete evacuation, even with ibs-d like i have. Others may idenify with this article, this was a very bad case, it was the bowel prolapsing.Thanks again.


----------



## idkwia

cherrypie09 said:


> IdkwiaThank you for the link, I actually read the story in the paper when it came out. Mine is different than that, i have ibs-d, no constipation, the rectal mucosal lining is telescoping over itself, which makes it feel like you need to open your bowels nearly all the time, but you dont, its just the feeling it gives you. It also gives you incomplete evacuation, even with ibs-d like i have. Others may idenify with this article, this was a very bad case, it was the bowel prolapsing.Thanks again.


Ok Cherry Pie, thanks. I note the originator of this thread had a full internal rectal prolapse.


----------

